

Ask HN: Developing iOS apps in windows - soho33

so i figured i'd jump on the iPad and iOS development train and start developing some apps i had in mind. i registered for the "iOS developer program" on the apple website and after realized that their SDK runs only on MAC which i don't have! anyway around this or do i have to bite the bullet and buy a mac!?
======
kls
Th legal grey area answer is to buy a Retail Mac OSX install and then install
a virtual hackintosh in one of the visualization packages available for
windows. Hackintosh as it is known, is a series of patches and configurations
to OSX to get it to run on non Apple hardware. There has been a lot of debate
about it as Apple claims that OSX should only be legally run on Apple hardware
while others like the EFF argue that if a person buys the OS they should be
free to chose how they run it. It is a grey area and I don't know if any legal
challenges have been made on the subject. I do know that their was a company
making Hackintosh computers that Apple sued but they got them on a
technicality on how they where installing the OS IIRC.

------
subv3rsion
You are going to have to bite the bullet and buy a mac to do real iOS dev.
Alternatively? You could try and use something like Phonegap or Titanium. See
<http://phonegap.com/>. Not XCode or Obj-C, but if you have some good HTML5 or
Javascript chops it is a step in a good direction.

~~~
soho33
that's what i was afraid of! i guess it makes sense from their perspective
since Microsoft doesn't let non windows boxes run Visual Studio!

thanks for the reply. the wife needs a new laptop so i guess she'll get a Mac!

~~~
subv3rsion
Good luck. Should be some good deals with Black Friday and Cyber Monday. Side
note when you do dive into iOS, grab Aaron Hillegass' Obj-C book and his iOS
book.

------
kingofspain
You can run OS X in a VM. I originally had mine setup in VMware but virtual
box works too. I've built a couple of apps with that setup so it's certainly
possible. No doubt the experience is better on a real Mac but it works.

------
srid68
You can also use mono touch (xamarin product) to develop iOS apps using c#.
you still will require Mac

